# Have a look at this one.



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

They asked for a bid to upgrade, clean this mess up and understand how dangerous it is. First thing i thought was, "what the heck do i fasten to?"

i'm having some sort of mental block with this one.:whistling2:

Would the rock veneer be a clearance or working space issue to the left (on adjacent wall) of the old service?

Maybe an underground on a rack, up against that rock would suit this better, i don't know.

Why can't they all be as clean as 220 or Mag's?:laughing:

Thank you for any help on this one.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

By the looks of that house I'd ask for cash in advance.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> By the looks of that house I'd ask for cash in advance.


Seems like great advice.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Are you sure you're in _New_ Mexico?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

:laughing:

Third or fourth generation owners live in Phoenix now and want to straighten out this old ranch/homestead.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Put an eyebolt in at a 45° angle through the rotted-out fascia and one of the rotted-out joists behind it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Put up a galvanized mast and you avoid using the fascia that will eventually get ripped down..

You can use spacer blocks behind the meter pan and mast hangers so the siders can slip new vinyl or what ever behind..


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

The new service will be worth more than the house.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

What's the problem. Mast through the roof, strut on the house. No problem. It isn't the Taj Mahal.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ontariojer said:


> What's the problem. Mast through the roof, strut on the house. No problem. It isn't the Taj Mahal.


No strut on the side of the house.. that is as fugly as it gets.. :no::no::no:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, rigid mast for sure if i mount on the house, but was unsure about the rock ledge being in the working space. The existing location is def. a no go with that gas pipe and what not.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd recommend a 5-gallon gas can, filled with a 50/50 mixture of gasoline and kerosene. Gasoline for immediate flame spread, and kerosene for that slooooow burn.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rock ledge is not a problem.. just a place to rest your tools.. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is that really a residence ? looks like a meth lab.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

B4T said:


> No strut on the side of the house.. that is as fugly as it gets.. :no::no::no:


See my post on not the Taj. I was thinking the strut would be a convenient future spot for the turnbuckles that hold the house together. Win win!:thumbup:


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Seems like great advice.


1/2 down, other 1/2 when you show up to START the service.:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I'd recommend a 5-gallon gas can, filled with a 50/50 mixture of gasoline and kerosene. Gasoline for immediate flame spread, and kerosene for that slooooow burn.


That works....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's nothing quite like bidding on a singular component change in a residence you'd like to wipe your feet going _out_ of Dad

consider it more a challenge of your social skills, vs. your electrical savey....

~CS~


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

call poco...set new pole..pole mount meter pan and panel and break out the sch 80...demo everthing else..:thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd mast the beeotch. Not enough solid wood to fasten to. The last sparky should have done that goat mess in SE cable. Would have looked worlds better. :whistling2:


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

at least they attempted to offset to the LB on the roof :blink:


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

Iraq?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I'd recommend a 5-gallon gas can, filled with a 50/50 mixture of gasoline and kerosene. Gasoline for immediate flame spread, and kerosene for that slooooow burn.


 
Naw., go straght diesel fuel it take little more time but for sure hot as heck and how easy to sang 20 liter of Kerosene fuel ?

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

3Xdad.,

Is the gaz meter is below of the electrique panel ?

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Do it. Or someone else will.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> 3Xdad.,
> 
> Is the gaz meter is below of the electrique panel ?
> 
> ...


No gas meter, just the pipes. The new service needs to be on the other corner to the left of the old meter.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

3xdad said:


> Yeah, rigid mast for sure if i mount on the house, but was unsure about the rock ledge being in the working space. The existing location is def. a no go with that gas pipe and what not.


Since the rock ledge is not part of your electrical assembly, it is technically in the way of working space. I have had to build a pad to the height of the obstruction, the width and depth of required working space, in that situation before. Once. 
But, I have also done many services with a ledge or foundation sticking out where the inspector didn't say anything.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd go for strut, supporting a rigid mast. With strut, you can make sure your lags go into solid framing, and you can deal with the uneven nature of the stucco. Heck, if you have a multi-master, you can even recess the strut into the stucco.

The strut will also 'disappear' when they replace the stucco.

Second choice is a very large piece of very thick, very weatherproofed plywood. If you can't be sure of hitting framing, you can use 1/4" toggle bolts. Even so, considering the uneven nature of stucco, you'd be well advised to either stand the plywood off the wall 1/4", or to cut out the stucco and inset the sheet. A little stucco can be used to cover the board and make it blend with the house.

In either event, that dryer vent has got to go.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Are you sure you're in _New_ Mexico?











:whistling2:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

:laughing:

Oh yeah, Josue. Where the heck has he been?


----------



## dave.ruybal (Jul 25, 2009)

Is it bad that I took one look at the first picture and knew immediately it was in NM?


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

RGH said:


> call poco...set new pole..pole mount meter pan and panel and break out the sch 80...demo everthing else..:thumbsup:


Even better! Good call.


----------



## imgn.mccullars3 (May 9, 2012)

*What tha?????????*

Looks like a total restart. Rip everything out and start all over. Get cash in advance and everything in a contract on paper.


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

i would use a mast that goes through the roof, and strap everything to the wall where the current meter base is. I cant believe a supply utility would even connect that to the grid!


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

So whats up with that second little weatherhead, whats it feeding ?


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Do they need the new service for the "growing" operation? HA... Ive seen worse though, but none have wanted a service upgrade. I'd go for the rigid up through the eaves...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Drive some strut in the ground and don't attach anything to the structure. Build it like a rack and wash your hands of this crack induced nightmare.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A small nuke should address any issues.


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

I have told many clients, "There is nothing I can do but remove everything and start over."


----------

